# Blinky- rest in peace sweetheart



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2007)

ink iris:My sisters rabbit in Indonesia passed away today her name was Blinky she was 3 years old, shewas mother to pumpkin and pai who sadly were killed by a ferral dog last year.
Blinky you survived the attack from the dogs last year and scabies. You werea strong bunny and my sister is so devastated that your gone. She found the only vet in the whole of Yogyakarta to see youbut he obviously didn't know enough about rabbits... she did everything she could but you slipped away and her heart is broken into a million pieces... I was going to meet you in 8 weeks.... I can't believe it... all the stories I heard about you... even though I never met you i'm so sad your gone....Bangbang and I hope your binking free with you babies and your boyfriend Mr Pav bunny.... we all love you blinky, be free baby girl:rainbow:





Blinky (grey) and Pumpkin (brown and white)


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 11, 2007)

binky free sweet baby girl


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 11, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this

Rest in Peace Blinky


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2007)

What a sweet bunny! What a terrible loss


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 13, 2007)

oh - I'm so sorry for your sister's loss....and your loss too. She looks like a sweetie.

Peg


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone, i'm just so worried about my sister... After loosing her other 4 bunnies tragically last year she was already so sad... Blinky was the world to her she loved that bunny so much. She was so excited that i was going to finally meet her, Blinky and Bangbang have such similar personalities and colour we joked about them being indoaussie sisters. 
She will not get another bunny as she's so heartbroken and with there not being adequet vet care she just can't go through the helplessness she experienced with Blinky being sick and not being able to help. 
I just cant believe it, she was such a tough bugger it seems impossible that she went so quickly... I just hope my sister is ok


----------



## Michaela (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry :cry2, Blinky was a beautiful rabbit.

May she binky free.. :rainbow:

I hope your sister is ok Lara :hug2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)

That really is sad
to want to have vet care and not have it available anywhere

I feel bad for your sister
I can understand why she wouldn't want to get another rabbit.....but if she found one she could still give him/her a better life than he/she would have otherwise.
Binky free little Blinky


----------

